# Is this a pirate site?



## JohnG (May 31, 2021)

Does anyone know if this is a pirate site?



https://losslessalbums.club



At least three albums I wrote are on it.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (May 31, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Does anyone know if this is a pirate site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it, sorry to say so. I tried clicking on an album and then on Download; it leads me to a page saying “Download is for Premium users only”.


----------



## kgdrum (May 31, 2021)

I’m sorry to say I think this site is definitely a Pirate site and they are waving their pirate flag without shame. Everything is marked ripped and I don’t see any obvious pricing.


----------



## sctaylorcan (May 31, 2021)

Oh, yuck, yes, pure pirate. In fact after clicking through, *fast* downloads are for members of the hosting/sharing site. *slow* downloads are free. Way too sketchy for me to click any further . Sorry!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 31, 2021)

Dang ... I still haven't "made" it yet ... none of my albums are on there. :(


----------



## chillbot (May 31, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Dang ... I still haven't "made" it yet ... none of my albums are on there. :(


I felt the same pain.


----------



## MarkusS (Jun 1, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I felt the same pain.


Yeah, kind of insulting..


----------



## JohnG (Jun 2, 2021)

The company that released the album and the publishing company are pursuing the problem. They are both big companies so I'm hopeful they can influence the situation.

Such a bummer that people steal our work. It's pretty hard making it in music without that on top of everything else!


----------



## artomatic (Jun 2, 2021)

Sad!


----------



## Architekton (Jun 2, 2021)

All of my albums and songs of electronic music I released in past 20 years are all over pirate sites, never saw a dime from it. Tried to solve this issue via labels and distributors, nothing ever worked, unfortunately.


----------



## mscp (Jun 2, 2021)

JohnG said:


> The company that released the album and the publishing company are pursuing the problem. They are both big companies so I'm hopeful they can influence the situation.
> 
> Such a bummer that people steal our work. It's pretty hard making it in music without that on top of everything else!


I agree. I must add that the streaming model is pretty insulting too. I wish these issues could be addressed.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 2, 2021)

Sending the standard DMCA form has always got my work removed from pirate sites, even in EU. And the one time they ignored me, I did basic research, found who provided their webhosting and sent them the DMCA Takedown Notice and that made the original site owners respond.
So you can choose to ignore it (which means it will start appearing in google searches) have someone else send DMCA Notices or just do it yourself. 









Sample DMCA Take Down Letter - IPWatchdog.com | Patents & Intellectual Property Law


if (typeof window.atnt !== 'undefined') { window.atnt(); }if (typeof window.atnt !== 'undefined') { window.atnt(); }It just came to my attention earlier today that someone had copied an entire article from IPWatchdog.com and posted it to their own website last week. How is it possible that...




www.ipwatchdog.com


----------



## SamC (Jun 8, 2021)

Architekton said:


> All of my albums and songs of electronic music I released in past 20 years are all over pirate sites, never saw a dime from it. Tried to solve this issue via labels and distributors, nothing ever worked, unfortunately.


I feel you! Whenever I’ve had a piracy issue with my work it has been nigh on impossible to get something out of it. Not a dime. Even getting it taken down is a gigantic ball-ache that no one should have time for.

I had a bunch of my library music from labels like EMI, Sony, Universal downloaded and slapped on Audiojungle. It’s was a nightmare.


----------

